# Smoking breaks at work



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 6, 2016)

I am amazed at the number of people who you see taking smoking breaks when at work. Do they have to work longer to cover their sciving? I can imagine those non-smokers watching them toddle off for their drag must get pretty peeved about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't get mad, get even.. take up pipe smoking.. takes 20 mins to light the thing


----------



## drdel (Sep 6, 2016)

Its stupid that this is allowed when we all know the dangers and the Government spends millions on campaigns to get smokers to give up.  Employers are subsidising an unhealthy trait.

Why can't other 'groups' be pandered to - coffee drinkers, fruits juicers, sandwich/pasty eaters)? - its darn ridiculous.

Smokers should smoke in their own time or not at all.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2016)

i asked my boss if I could leave an hour early every day and not lose any money .
when he asked why and I told him the rotten sod just walked off grinning lighting one up. 

so much for getting my hour a day freebie like the smokers then .


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 6, 2016)

A lot of companies only allow smoking at designated areas during tea break and lunch breaks.Smoking outside of these times results in disciplinary action.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's outside in the car park where I work, problem is that very time I need to visit my van to get tools/testers or take rubbish to the bins I have to walk through a wall of smoke. I would prefer them to have a smoking room so they can sit in their own disgusting smoke.
 I also notice the amount of times they are out there and can't believe they are not embarrassed about it.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Absolutely the same at my place of work.

4/5 members of staff have a cig every hour or so and are out there for upto 10mins at a time, whereas i dont get these breaks. 

Problem is, some of these staff are senior managers, and me as a manager i dont want to stir the pot making a fuss over it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow, what a throwback. I'm amazed people still do this. I don't think I know any smokers now and no one at my work smokes. If they did they would not have breaks other than standard ones to smoke. I know this for definite as I'm the boss!


----------



## woody69 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol at the comments in here. Nothing is stopping you getting up and going for a fresh air break, or a coffee or whatever.

I don't smoke btw, but I do believe adults should be treated as adults and allowed to manage their time (and habits) appropriately. As long as the work is done, what does it matter if they decide to smoke


----------



## hovis (Sep 6, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Lol at the comments in here. Nothing is stopping you getting up and going for a fresh air break, or a coffee or whatever.

I don't smoke btw, but I do believe adults should be treated as adults and allowed to manage their time (and habits) appropriately. As long as the work is done, what does it matter if they decide to smoke
		
Click to expand...

Think you've missed the point.   What the op is saying is bosses seem to think its ok for a smoker to have a cigarette break here and there.   If a non smoker went outside for a fresh air brake they'd be told to get back to work


----------



## One Planer (Sep 6, 2016)

Don't be mad about smokers breaks.

We have a smoker in our office who takes the biscuit.

I toddle off to the canteen and sit down with a coffee and read the paper for 10 minutes.

I was challenged by my boss once, explained the situation and he hasn't minded sInce. That said it does cause a rub in the office between smokers and non smokers. 

Ho hum.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 6, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I am amazed at the number of people who you see taking smoking breaks when at work. Do they have to work longer to cover their sciving? I can imagine those non-smokers watching them toddle off for their drag must get pretty peeved about it.
		
Click to expand...

I see from your post history that you often post between 9am and 5pm. Would you be at work during these hours and posting from your desk? What if the smoker doesn't post on forums during his/her working hours and instead uses the time spent posting on a forum for having a smoke break instead? Just playing devil's advocate as an ex-smoker myself.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2016)

Get even, read GM in the toilet twice a day for 10 minutes.

I find, GM takes 3 1/2 weeks to read a magazine each month.

Mike Harris needs to pull his finger out and do an extra 8 pages, so that it will fill the rest of the month.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2016)

I go out for a five minute ciggie every now and then.
I'm entitled to a one hour lunch break but never take it.
Who am I stealing time from?


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Sep 7, 2016)

At our place 6 out of 11 people are smokers. Any of us can take 5 mins here or there away from our desk.
As long as the work is done noone keeps a record.
I sometimes wander out with them and I'm always surprised how little time it takes to have a fag when they're desperate. I'm just enjoying the sun and they're back inside already.
I've recently been told that there are discussions going on about making sure that everyone working at a screen all day may be forced to take 4 minutes exercise every hour to prevent heart attacks.
I think I'd rather take up smoking tbh...


----------



## Slab (Sep 7, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



*I am amazed at the number of people who you see taking smoking breaks when at work.* Do they have to work longer to cover their sciving? I can imagine those non-smokers watching them toddle off for their drag must get pretty peeved about it.
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough one that's for sure, I can only suggest that you focus on your own work a little more and maybe you wont notice them so much


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 7, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I go out for a five minute ciggie every now and then.
I'm entitled to a one hour lunch break but never take it.
Who am I stealing time from?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming you work more than six hours a day you're in breach of contract law by not taking a full twenty minute break in that time but I assume you know that.

The smokers in my department have to take their 20 minute breaks and smoke on those. We allow them to break those two breaks into four 10 minute breaks so they can smoke through the day. To be fair to them, they do get out, smoke and back in that time but I have seen a couple of people sneak off for extras during the day.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 7, 2016)

Depends on the type of work IMO.

If you do work that is constant and never-ending e.g. taking calls in a call centre, then breaks should be planned and regulated.

If you have a set amount of work in a day e.g. build a wall, sell 12 products, write 3000 words, pick up 4 people etc, then as long as the work gets done, then I wouldn't give a stuff.  

When I was employed in sales, I ran rings round everyone yet still smoked 10 cigs a day outside the office.  

However, despite personal achievements, my team would often miss targets due to many salespeople not being very good.  I still took the screaming from the sales directors and absorbed my fair share of the anxiety and pressure heaped on us from above.

So, there is an argument that in certain environments, smokers aren't the problem- incompetent staff should be examined first.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 7, 2016)

no ones stopping you from taking a fag break too.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Sep 7, 2016)

I bet people who moan about smokers still find time to chat for ten minuets about non related work stuff.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 7, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			I bet people who moan about smokers still find time to chat for ten minuets about non related work stuff.
		
Click to expand...

In my experiences the smokers don't replace normal office banter with their breaks, they're extra.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 7, 2016)

Smokers.....deport them to Australia

&#128516;


----------



## woody69 (Sep 7, 2016)

hovis said:



			Think you've missed the point.   What the op is saying is bosses seem to think its ok for a smoker to have a cigarette break here and there.   If a non smoker went outside for a fresh air brake they'd be told to get back to work
		
Click to expand...

No he wasn't? He said this...



Bunkermagnet said:



			I am amazed at the number of people who you see taking smoking breaks when at work. Do they have to work longer to cover their sciving? I can imagine those non-smokers watching them toddle off for their drag must get pretty peeved about it.
		
Click to expand...

A minority of people seem to infer that their bosses wouldn't allow them to have a similar break but most were just having a moan.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 7, 2016)

I always find it strange the attitude of employers towards  a socially accepted addiction I am sure if I was a heroin addict or an alcoholic I wouldn't be allowed to pop out and service my addiction in such a way.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 7, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I always find it strange the attitude of employers towards  a socially accepted addiction *I am sure if I was a heroin addict or an alcoholic I wouldn't be allowed to pop out and service my addiction in such a way*.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I tried that once at the top of my crane. The following day I just stuck to smoking as my employer found it much safer....

Ridiculous example.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 7, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I see from your post history that you often post between 9am and 5pm. Would you be at work during these hours and posting from your desk? What if the smoker doesn't post on forums during his/her working hours and instead uses the time spent posting on a forum for having a smoke break instead? Just playing devil's advocate as an ex-smoker myself.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you're quite wrong. I am not desk bound, but a mobile service engineer working in Central and West London. I start at 7am having left home at around 5:15, and get home anytime from 3 to 7pm.
 I post from an iPad whilst waiting for a call, or having a bite to eat or when I am lucky enough to be home before the evening rush hour.
My observance on smokers is from seeing many people standing outside taking ciggie breaks whilst their co workers are still working away.  Yes it annoys me having to walk through the fog of their habit waste, but I am honestly amazed that they are allowed to do it. 
My wife works in an office and like me she isn't a smoker, but she has to put up with the smokers escaping for a ciggie break which the non smokers don't get and they all start and go at the same time.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 7, 2016)

Everyone at my work works so hard that it would never be questioned. We are all adults and rather than looking for a way to do nothing its more like we will have a quick fag if there is time. I don`t think anyone even take a proper lunch break.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's something that's always bugged me, but the thing that really bugs me is the inconsiderate nature of smokers. 
In my job, I visit lots of hospitals and lots of them have no smoking anywhere in the grounds rules, yet smokers ignore these and continue to smoke in the grounds and throw their dog ends on the floor.  
A perfect example is the newly opened Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Glasgow.  I've been there and it is strictly no smoking in the grounds yet the floor is strewn with dog-ends. 
At St. Marys in Manchester I've seen people smoking directly underneath the no-smoking signs. 
And don't get me started on seeing patients outside in their dressing gowns holding a drip in one hand and a fag in the other!


----------



## Trojan615 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh yes..... I wonder if I could have an hour out of the day to go to the gym instead ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 7, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			And don't get me started on seeing patients outside in their dressing gowns holding a drip in one hand and a fag in the other!
		
Click to expand...

It is one of lifes classiest looks.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 7, 2016)

Robster59 said:



			And don't get me started on seeing patients outside in their dressing gowns holding a drip in one hand and a fag in the other!
		
Click to expand...

I want to get you started. So what if he's stood with a drip in one hand and a cigarette in the other?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 7, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I am amazed at the number of people who you see taking smoking breaks when at work. Do they have to work longer to cover their sciving? I can imagine those non-smokers watching them toddle off for their drag must get pretty peeved about it.
		
Click to expand...

I know. And don't get me started on women on maternity leave!  What about us men who through no fault of our own can't have babies, can we have a year off as well??  Disgraceful, it's political correctness gone mad, I blame the EU.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know. And don't get me started on women on maternity leave!  What about us men who through no fault of our own can't have babies, can we have a year off as well??  Disgraceful, it's political correctness gone mad, I blame the EU.
		
Click to expand...


:clap:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know. And don't get me started on women on maternity leave!  What about us men who through no fault of our own can't have babies, can we have a year off as well??  Disgraceful, it's political correctness gone mad, I blame the EU.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be telling me next they get to play off red tees in front of those for men.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 7, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know. And don't get me started on women on maternity leave!  What about us men who through no fault of our own can't have babies, can we have a year off as well??  Disgraceful, it's political correctness gone mad, I blame the EU.
		
Click to expand...

And anyway, men can't have babies.
Don't you oppress me.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Everyone at my work works so hard that it would never be questioned. We are all adults and rather than looking for a way to do nothing its more like we will have a quick fag if there is time. I don`t think anyone even take a proper lunch break.
		
Click to expand...

Do you work at my place???


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 7, 2016)

No big deal for me, why should I worry about what others do if it doesn't affect me...and a colleague taking a few fag breaks every day is never going to make a difference to me.  If the employer is OK with it then smokers can get on with it - it's none of my business.


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 7, 2016)

Never had a problem with it.
The way i looked at it was, any extra time they conceivably got off during their career's, i would get back later in life. 

Touch wood.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 7, 2016)

woody69 said:



			I want to get you started. So what if he's stood with a drip in one hand and a cigarette in the other?
		
Click to expand...

Because they're in there to get better on the NHS and yet stood out in the cold and rain smoking something which is hazardous to their health and potentially causing them to stay longer and put more strain on the NHS.


----------



## Slab (Sep 8, 2016)

The thread made me reminisce about places Iâ€™ve smoked that I never will again (not just a fly puff no one saw) 

The obvious:
The office
Shops
Buses
Trains
Cinema
Bars/Restaurants
Airports 

Not so obvious:
On a Plane
Hospital bed
Back of an ambulance 
_(just 10 years ago for the last two!)_

My very first job in retail we smoked on the sales-floor (put it down when serving though)

Ah what memories :smirk:


----------



## IanM (Sep 8, 2016)

Crowds of folks stood round the back of our building these days blowing clouds of scented vapour into the air.... quite funny really!   

Not many on cigs.... but I guess apart of the extortionate cost, the awful smell and the cancer, "what's not to like?" umph!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 8, 2016)

Was just thinking about when i worked in a busy trading floor and pretty much everyone else smoked except me, far better to have them all outside these day, so look at the positives


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2016)

...and the clinging stink on your clothes when you got home after a night working in a smoky pub - yeuugh.  Anyway - as I said - what others do at work is none of my business if it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyway - as I said - what others do at work is none of my business if it doesn't affect me.
		
Click to expand...

Surely someone has to pick up the slack from the time they're missing?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Surely someone has to pick up the slack from the time they're missing?
		
Click to expand...

One would hope the employee would be diligent enough to ensure that his/her work gets done.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			One would hope the employee would be diligent enough to ensure that his/her work gets done.
		
Click to expand...

If they have time to have a break that non-smokers don't get then they have time to do more work and should be allocated more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			One would hope the employee would be diligent enough to ensure that his/her work gets done.
		
Click to expand...


Hope being the word. The annoyance being when they don't of course. Not everyone is as dilligent as you Alex1975.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hope being the word. The annoyance being when they don't of course. Not everyone is as dilligent as you Alex1975.
		
Click to expand...

I have 3 fags a day one a 8.55 another one at some point in the day, usually 3.30 and the last after dark when my little one is in bed(weekends no rules apart from my little one never seeing me) so I am literally just about servicing an old habit. That a side I like my job and I like being good at it and am not looking for reasons not to be at my desk. If staff members are smoking to not be working is the problem the smoking or the actual staff member? Also, not great to be mentally managing people who you are not the manager of, so if someone is smoking to the point that its frustrating you but your not their manager.... its not your business.

"Its not fair" is not a real thing in this world... Someones getting something your not... too bad.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Surely someone has to pick up the slack from the time they're missing?
		
Click to expand...

If you are doing that sort of work then perhaps - but if his work doesn't get done that's nothing to do with you unless you *have* to pick it up.  If things fall behind and you are asked why, then as long as you are doing your bit the smokers can answer for themselves.  

I find that there is no point in me picking up resentments over this sort of thing as they would just make me irritable and angry - and over what? - life is too precious to pick up other peoples issues or irritations over their foibles.  So I just get on with what I have to do - what others do is up to them if it doesn't directly affect me.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Surely someone has to pick up the slack from the time they're missing?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you worked on a production line packing eggs or something


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you are doing that sort of work then perhaps - but if his work doesn't get done that's nothing to do with you unless you *have* to pick it up.  If things fall behind and you are asked why, then as long as you are doing your bit the smokers can answer for themselves.  

I find that there is no point in me picking up resentments over this sort of thing as they would just make me irritable and angry - and over what? - life is too precious to pick up other peoples issues or irritations over their foibles.  So I just get on with what I have to do - what others do is up to them if it doesn't directly affect me.
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 8, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you are doing that sort of work then perhaps - but if his work doesn't get done that's nothing to do with you unless you *have* to pick it up.  If things fall behind and you are asked why, then as long as you are doing your bit the smokers can answer for themselves.  

I find that there is no point in me picking up resentments over this sort of thing as they would just make me irritable and angry - and over what? - life is too precious to pick up other peoples issues or irritations over their foibles.  So I just get on with what I have to do - what others do is up to them if it doesn't directly affect me.
		
Click to expand...

Does the position they stand in irritate you, when they are having a ciggy?

Is there a HS.......


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			It's outside in the car park where I work, problem is that very time I need to visit my van to get tools/testers or take rubbish to the bins* I have to walk through a wall of smoke. *I would prefer them to have a smoking room so they can sit in their own disgusting smoke.
 I also notice the amount of times they are out there and *can't believe they are not embarrassed about it.*

Click to expand...

Really? A wall of smoke?
Why should they feel embarrassed about smoking outside?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Does the position they stand in irritate you, when they are having a ciggy?

Is there a HS.......

Click to expand...

You know what - as I was typing I was thinking_ 'I bet someone picks up on me and HNSP' _and you didn't let me down :thup:

But of course not standing in HNSP is something that *does* affect me (yes - I know...) and so I have learned to accommodate such mistakes or just ask 'em to move...whichever is easiest...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			If they have time to have a break that non-smokers don't get then they have time to do more work and should be allocated more.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we could penalise somebody who has a weak bladder as well?
There's an old boy who works here who has 3 times as many slash breaks as me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			There's an old boy who works here who has 3 times as many slash breaks as me.
		
Click to expand...

So... never leaves the lav then...


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 8, 2016)

Slime said:



			Really? A wall of smoke?
Why should they feel embarrassed about smoking outside?
		
Click to expand...

*yes a wall of smoke*. The door opens into a triangular inner car park. The door is in one corner of the triangle with a canopy above ( to stop pigeons crapping on you while you swipe in) the smoke just hangs in front of the door. 

im surprised they are not embarrassed that nearly the whole building can see they are spending so much time outside smoking while everybody else is working. I'm talking about the ones that spend at least 10 mins out there 6 or 7 times a day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2016)

Smokers don't tend to notice the wall of smoke. It is blindingly obvious to non smokers.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Maybe we could penalise somebody who has a weak bladder as well?
		
Click to expand...



Yes, because that's the same...

Edit! On a serious note, if a member of my staff had a medical condition such as bladder problems and we knew of it we would meet with them to discuss how we would accomodate this and make reasonable adjustments.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, because that's the same...

Edit! On a serious note, if a member of my staff had a medical condition such as bladder problems and we knew of it we would meet with them to discuss how we would accomodate this and make reasonable adjustments.
		
Click to expand...

And ensure that every other member of staff got the same adjustment?


----------



## user2010 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, because that's the same...

Edit! On a serious note, if a member of my staff had a medical condition such as bladder problems and we knew of it we would meet with them to discuss how we would accomodate this and make reasonable adjustments.
		
Click to expand...




Yeah, buy them a big bumper box of Tenna Men/Ladies.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, because that's the same...

Edit! On a serious note, if a member of my staff had a medical condition such as bladder problems and we knew of it we would meet with them to discuss how we would accomodate this and make reasonable adjustments.
		
Click to expand...




Alex1975 said:



			And ensure that every other member of staff got the same adjustment?
		
Click to expand...

I think he is thinking more on the lines of the sufferer being put at a desk near the loo, ie a "reasonable" adjustment .  you cant move everyone nearer the loo


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 8, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I think he is thinking more on the lines of the sufferer being put at a desk near the loo, ie a "reasonable" adjustment .  you cant move everyone nearer the loo
		
Click to expand...

You know I know what he was saying...


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, because that's the same...

Edit! On a serious note, if a member of my staff had a medical condition such as bladder problems and we knew of it we would meet with them to discuss how we would accomodate this and make reasonable adjustments.
		
Click to expand...

Well put Mark, as a sufferer of UC, i at times require frequent trips to the loo, i am lucky in the fact i mostly work from home, but when in the office my boss knows and understands. Any manager or company worth their salt should show compassion and be considerate.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yeah, buy them a big bumper box of Tenna Men/Ladies.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Try living with something like a bladder problem or bowel issues and see if its funny then... I dare you to take a day in my shoes and think its funny.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Sep 9, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I know. And don't get me started on women on maternity leave!  What about us men who through no fault of our own can't have babies, can we have a year off as well??  Disgraceful, it's political correctness gone mad, I blame the EU.
		
Click to expand...

you know you are now able to share the year off between you, so you can lay off the women on maternity leave!!!


----------



## jp5 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			And ensure that every other member of staff got the same adjustment?
		
Click to expand...

Why would everyone else need adjustments?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 9, 2016)

So many of us very good at worrying about what other people do and get, rather just doing and getting what we are entitled to or signed up to do.  And all that does is create resentments, jealousy and conflict. - none of which are healthy for any of us,


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 9, 2016)

It's easy to laugh and mock those who suffer with bladder or bowel problems, but it is so easy to forget that smoking is a choice, medical issues aren't.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So many of us very good at worrying about what other people do and get, rather just doing and getting what we are entitled to or signed up to do.  And all that does is create resentments, jealousy and conflict. - none of which are healthy for any of us,
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with smokers, are you actually saying we should ignore a work colleague who doesn't pull their weight or do the job they signed up to as it would be unhealthy for us?


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Why would everyone else need adjustments?
		
Click to expand...

They should not but there a quote a few people in the post who think its not fair that everyone not be treated in the exact same way and thats not how the world works. Managing people is about managing individuals not a business team as a whole.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Nothing to do with smokers, are you actually saying we should ignore a work colleague who doesn't pull their weight or do the job they signed up to as it would be unhealthy for us?
		
Click to expand...


I am, if your not the persons line manager its not your business....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I am, if your not the persons line manager its not your business....
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, if the workplace has people skiving and expecting others to pick up the slack it should be brought to someone's attention,


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish, if the workplace has people skiving and expecting others to pick up the slack it should be brought to someone's attention,
		
Click to expand...

If someone does not know then someone is the person not doing their job...


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			If someone does not know then someone is the person not doing their job...
		
Click to expand...

What if the line manager does not work on site? Not everyone works in the same office or building, let alone the number of people that don't even work in an office.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			What if the line manager does not work on site? Not everyone works in the same office or building, let alone the number of people that don't even work in an office.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on the same pay grade as you is messing about in the office or taking what you perceive to be allot of smoke brakes but his line manager is in another building. He does something different to you so you have no idea what he does and does not get through. How are you personally going to deal with that?


----------



## user2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Try living with something like a bladder problem or bowel issues and see if its funny then... I dare you to take a day in my _*smelly*_ shoes and think its funny.
		
Click to expand...





Fixed that for you.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Someone on the same pay grade as you is messing about in the office or taking what you perceive to be allot of smoke brakes but his line manager is in another building. He does something different to you so you have no idea what he does and does not get through. How are you personally going to deal with that?
		
Click to expand...

Not smoke breaks, not picking on Smokers, are you happy that you are working as required and someone on the same pay grade is taking the p1ss and getting paid a full wage for less output.
Personally if it was on the scenario you describe, can't you approach your line manager and ask him to ask the question?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 9, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Fixed that for you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

are you for real? you don't know me, how do think it right or even acceptable to take the mickey out of me? i suggest you take a break from the internet because its obviously all a bit much for you and you have got over excited.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Not smoke breaks, not picking on Smokers, are you happy that you are working as required and someone on the same pay grade is taking the p1ss and getting paid a full wage for less output.
Personally if it was on the scenario you describe, can't you approach your line manager and ask him to ask the question?
		
Click to expand...

Ye I am fine with that, surly it will be picked up, these things usually are and when its time for a pay rise or promotions I would have to believe that I would be the preferred candidate over Mr do less. Really though I would expect the line manager to be doing their job and managing that person. 

Not much value in looking too far into others business unless it negatively effects you.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Rooter said:



			are you for real? you don't know me, how do think it right or even acceptable to take the mickey out of me? i suggest you take a break from the internet because its obviously all a bit much for you and you have got over excited.
		
Click to expand...





Calm down dear!
You`ll only aggravate your "condition"


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Calm down dear!
You`ll only aggravate your "condition"
		
Click to expand...


Easy fella, you're neither funny nor doing yourself any favours!
On this forum we have something that we call 'respect'.
I suggest you look it up!


----------



## user2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

A few precious keyboard warriors on today.:smirk:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 9, 2016)

Infraction given for comments on this thread.

Thread will be closed unless a certain keyboard warrior crawls back under their rock for a bit


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Someone on the same pay grade as you is messing about in the office or taking what you perceive to be allot of smoke brakes but his line manager is in another building. He does something different to you so you have no idea what he does and does not get through. How are you personally going to deal with that?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you assuming everyone works in an office? Why are you assuming he does some different?
 My point is if you are in a team without a line manager in the same location/building and someone is not pulling their weight by disappearing for cigarette breaks regularly why should you just ignore it?
 Smoking isn't an illness it is a life choice.


----------



## user2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow, just wow


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2016)

I smoke at work. A colleague of mine doesn't. I sell 250 cars a year, he sells 180 (which is the industry standard). Who earns the company more money?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2016)

A smoking secretary types at 80 words per minute but her non smoking colleague types at 40. Who is the most productive?


----------



## rosecott (Sep 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			A smoking secretary types at 80 words per minute but her non smoking colleague types at 40. Who is the most productive?
		
Click to expand...

Oooh! Does Smiffy have a smoking secretary? Lucky boy - you'll get your fingers burnt.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 9, 2016)

OK then...lets return to my original post...I am still surprised at the number of workers who do and who are allowed to take smoking breaks.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Wow, just wow
		
Click to expand...

Given that my brother had to have major surgery and no longer has a large intestine due to the same condition as rooter I think your comments are bang out of order. 

If you're a friend or a family member, there's a time and place (rooter has had friendly banter from me about it) but you clearly aren't so should wind it in


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2016)

rosecott said:



			Oooh! Does Smiffy have a smoking secretary? Lucky boy - you'll get your fingers burnt.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mate. Just pointing out that it's not always as clear cut as it seems


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I don't mate. Just pointing out that it's not always as clear cut as it seems
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, hence why I took smokers out of my point, met a few people who had the ability to look extremely busy while doing nothing.
Smokers are the easy target as their perceived skiving is visible.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 9, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Wow, just wow
		
Click to expand...

indeed.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 9, 2016)

the threads taken some intersting turns. 
I smoked for 25+ years, no biggie if people go for fag breaks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

Ross61 said:



*yes a wall of smoke*. The door opens into a triangular inner car park. The door is in one corner of the triangle with a canopy above ( to stop pigeons crapping on you while you swipe in) the smoke just hangs in front of the door. 

im surprised they are not embarrassed that nearly the whole building can see they are spending so much time outside smoking while everybody else is working. I'm talking about the ones that spend at least 10 mins out there 6 or 7 times a day.
		
Click to expand...

How can you see them, if there is a wall of smoke?


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			How can you see them, if there is a wall of smoke?
		
Click to expand...

should also be working rather than (trying to)watching the smokers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I smoke at work. A colleague of mine doesn't. I sell 250 cars a year, he sells 180 (which is the industry standard). Who earns the company more money?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you spend more time outside on ciggy breaks, so you get to the customers quicker..........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 9, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			should also be working rather than (trying to)watching the smokers.
		
Click to expand...

You tell 'em, Paddy.:thup:

Maybe, he's a sexist pig and just looks at the birds.:whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			You tell 'em, Paddy.:thup:

Maybe, he's a sexist pig and just looks at the birds.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Brilliant :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 10, 2016)

Come on guys!   It's a filthy life threatening habit and we all know it, have you ever had a member of your family die from lung cancer? If you experienced the way they die you would probably reconsider what you are doing to yourself.

Dont expect your employer to support this disgusting habit, just grow a pair and take responsibility for your own life.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 10, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Come on guys!   It's a filthy life threatening habit and we all know it, have you ever had a member of your family die from lung cancer? If you experienced the way they die you would probably reconsider what you are doing to yourself.

Dont expect your employer to support this disgusting habit, just grow a pair and take responsibility for your own life.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Most grown up post on here.

I've  had My dad and 2 grandfathers slowly die of lung cancer. Not pleasant. although my dad was a bit quicker at the end because it spread to his brain.


----------



## Ross61 (Sep 10, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			should also be working rather than (trying to)watching the smokers.
		
Click to expand...

If you read  my original post you would know I have to regularly make trips to my van and bins in the car park and have no choice but to pass through the group of smokers huddled around the door.
 Yesterday I had to lug recovered cable out of the building to load in my van to take for disposal. I was working hard while they stood around watching me!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye I am fine with that, surly it will be picked up, these things usually are and when its time for a pay rise or promotions I would have to believe that I would be the preferred candidate over Mr do less. Really though I would expect the line manager to be doing their job and managing that person. 

*Not much value in looking too far into others business unless it negatively effects you.*

Click to expand...

Exactly- and why pick up resentments over these things.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't have a problem with them providing they aren't too long or too frequent. Staff return relaxed and crack on with their work. I've had a non smoker ask if it's OK to go for a walk around the block... no problem with that either. 

Some people head off for the kettle several times a day.... and why not. The work is getting done. Staff are smiling and responsive to customers.

Its about quality, not quantity.

As for protecting smokers from themselves. Seriously, give your heads a shake. They are adults making a choice. Why not respect their choice.

P.S. mum and dad both died from smoking related conditions. It was horrible but they made their lifestyle choices.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 10, 2016)

Problem with work is that it encroaches so much on on our lifestyles.   About time the Government banned it, actually I think Jeremy will.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 12, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Come on guys!   It's a filthy life threatening habit and we all know it, have you ever had a member of your family die from lung cancer? If you experienced the way they die you would probably reconsider what you are doing to yourself.

Dont expect your employer to support this disgusting habit, just grow a pair and take responsibility for your own life.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, its disgusting and I wish I had never started. I am 100% not condoning smoking in any way at all and hope that as we more forward they make it harder and less acceptable. I am only replying to the post in a "don't burn your life worrying about what others do" capacity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, its disgusting and I wish I had never started. I am 100% not condoning smoking in any way at all and hope that as we more forward they make it harder and less acceptable. I am only replying to the post in a "don't burn your life worrying about what others do" capacity.
		
Click to expand...

And I as a non-smoker am with @Alex1975 on this - none of my business if it doesn't affect or impact me.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2016)

As a side issue, is the argument that smokers are propping up the NHS still valid?


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, its disgusting and I wish I had never started. I am 100% not condoning smoking in any way at all and *hope that as we more forward they make it harder and less acceptable.* I am only replying to the post in a "don't burn your life worrying about what others do" capacity.
		
Click to expand...

'They', assuming you mean the authorities, should do ............................. after they've dealt with alcohol, obviously.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 13, 2016)

Slime said:



			'They', assuming you mean the authorities, should do ............................. after they've dealt with alcohol, obviously.
		
Click to expand...

That is what I meant but reading it back its clearly the responsibility of the individuals hu.


----------

